# US General Asks India for Military Assistance in Afghanistan



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

Afghanistan is a very critical country for both India and the U.S. due to its geography. 

---

NEW DELHI — The commander in charge of US forces in Afghanistan has asked India to step up military aid in the  Asian country. Gen. John Nicholson's call to action comes as Western sanctions against Russia is leading to a paucity of spares for Russian-made weaponry used by Afghan forces.

Speaking to journalists Wednesday after meeting with India's National Security Adviser Ajit Doval, Foreign Secretary Subrahmanyam Jaishankar and Defence Secretary G.Mohan Kumar, the US Army officer said: "Due to sanctions on Russia, it's difficult to acquire supplies of spare parts for Russian military platforms, because much of the money is given to Afghanistan by donors who have sanctions against Russia in place."

...

US General Asks India for Military Assistance in Afghanistan


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

This article has a bit more precise information. 

---

Dramatic but overlooked news this week: India decided with the U.S. command in Afghanistan to send in  This expressly includes the Indians providing copters, and training as well, to the Afghans for full-scale battles against the Islamist network built up by Pakistan called the Haqqanis.   That’s the definition of ”war by proxy.” The Indian-supplied attack copters will take and return massive fire from the Pakistan-backed forces.

Every aspect of this cries, deliberately: “Proxy War.” First, the deal between the U.S. and India was made at the highest levels. To New Delhi came General John Nicholson, a four-star general serving as the commander in charge of U.S. forces in Afghanistan. When I was in Afghanistan in 2011 as part of serving on the Commission on Wartime Contracting in Iraq and Afghanistan, I met Nicholson’s predecessor, and saw his immense scope of military and diplomatic responsibility. Who met with Nicholson: India’s National Security Adviser Ajit Doval, Foreign Secretary S. Jaishankar, and Defense Secretary G. Mohan Kumar. This is a joint war comand for deciding India’s course in the proxy war.

Second, a very ingenious opening wartime mode of supply got arranged. The Afghan Air Force still supplies MI-25 Russian attack copters (among others), because many of their air and ground crews trained on copters inherited in the 1980s from the puppet Russian regime, for which parts are scarce/ As General Nicholson said: “The Afghans have asked for more of these helicopters. There is an immediate need for more. When there aircraft come in, they immediately get into the fight.” Note twice the term “immediate.” When the U.S. military commander in charge, the four-star general, says “immediate” twice, he is telling his troops that their butts will be in a sling unless it gets done yesterday, if not earlier.

General Nicholson went on: “We are building the Afghan Air Forces as a critical component of security. That [the Afghan air force] is built on several airframes. Some are older Russian models integrating newer ones. We need more aircraft, and we are looking at how we can meet that need.”

War Between India With The US - And Pakistan - Started This Week In Afghanistan - Proxy War That Is


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

but what will IRAN say?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> but what will IRAN say?



Why would Iran or Israel be interested in Afghanistan?


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm not too sure that Pakistan would like India traipsing around with tanks and guns on the other side of their country.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > but what will IRAN say?
> ...


Iran -- because it is right next door.

Israel -- would not give a ratz azz no.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> but what will IRAN say?


India would not give a ratz azz what Iran would say.

Pakistan on the other hand could make life very miserable for India however.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

But first Obama/Clinton will have to send India billions out of American paychecks for India's help.  Then billions more to Iran to keep them happy.  Then billions more to Yemen, then Syrian rebels called ISIS, then......


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> But first Obama/Clinton will have to send India billions out of American paychecks for India's help.  Then billions more to Iran to keep them happy.  Then billions more to Yemen, then Syrian rebels called ISIS, then......



India has an independent foreign policy and as such does not expect or receive foreign aids from the US. The countries that receive billions of dollars in aid are Israel, Egypt, Pakistan, Turkey and few other middle eastern countries.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > but what will IRAN say?
> ...



May be that was in response to Pakistanese making life miserable for Indians. Anyhow Chinese and Pakistanese have been making India's life miserable for decades now -- nothing new there.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Afghanistan is a very critical country for both India and the U.S. due to its geography.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Your premise is incorrect. Afghanistan can only be considered "very" critical to US interests because it has been infested by radical Islam but certainly not because of it's geography. There is precious little in the way of resources ( except heroin poppies) and it is certainly not in a strategic position for trade nor much else since the end of the Cold War. A diplomat would never say that, but anyone with a lick of common sense can figure it out.

It is important geographically to its neighbors alone, Pakistan, India, Russia and Iran.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Both Iran and Israel are in favor of stable Afghanistan so neither of them should have any issue with this.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan is a very critical country for both India and the U.S. due to its geography.
> ...



It was unstable Afghanistan which was utilized by Pakistan as a safe haven to train Al Queda. Al Queda declared war on US and hit US targets on multiple occasions. Therefore, it is in the interest of US and other like minded countries to help Afghanistan in its nation building efforts.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > But first Obama/Clinton will have to send India billions out of American paychecks for India's help.  Then billions more to Iran to keep them happy.  Then billions more to Yemen, then Syrian rebels called ISIS, then......
> ...



*U.S. Gives Financial Aid to 96% of All Countries*

According to the federal government, for fiscal year 2012, “The United States remained the world’s largest bilateral donor, obligating approximately $48.4 billion—$31.2 billion in economic assistance and $17.2 billion in military assistance.” However, “obligated” funds are not the same as “dispersed.”

The U.S. disbursed $33.2 billion—$19 billion in economic assistance to 184 countries and $14.2 billion in military assistance to 142 countries. Out of the top six U.S. foreign aid recipients, five of them were Muslim countries. And yet it seems the U.S. can’t buy good press in the Middle East.

The UN boasts 193 members, and the U.S. provided economic assistance to 184 of them, or 96% of the countries in the world.

While Clinton rolls out Obama's old campaign speech about our money going to our infrastructure, to bridges and roads, and American needs.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Obviously, and I did mention that it's importance is only because of it's infestation of radical Islam, but it's geographical importance to the US is a bit like that of Bolivia, a country which it has much in common although on the other side of the world.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I know that US is the largest donor. I started a thread about it a while back but I got attacked because it turned out that the Israel was the largest recipient of US aid. BTW, I am against shipping our hard earned money to all foreign countries. Can you say that for yourself?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Afghanistan borders with Pakistan, Iran, China and few central Asian countries. Also, India and Russia are not too far from Afghanistan. This makes it an ideal location for a military base because US has tensions with Iran, China and Russia that can spiral into a war.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


There are several "stans" in which the US could establish a base if needed as indeed it had done in the past, and with far better security conditions.

Afghanistan is not geographically very strategic to the US, which is why it was abandoned after the Cold War.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You do not even have a faint clue on the ground realities of the region. Pakistan no longer is considered a reliable ally by the US. This leaves Afghanistan as a only real choice for a base if shooting starts.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > but what will IRAN say?
> ...



why include Israel in the issue?    Iran has a close HISTORICAL
connection to Afghanistan.  ----Afghanistan was once part of the Persian empire and LINGUISTICALLY and culturally  they are connected.   Also----Shiites do constitute a significant minority in Afghanistan and ---OF COURSE ---consider themselves the victims of sunni oppression.     But you knew that already---Vik.......just playing coy?   ----Israel has no
significant connection to Afghanistan-----all the Afghani jews
LEFT------as did the hindus and Buddhists.     Lately I am reading of some evidence of Hezbollah activity in Afghanistan----
you can feign surprise if you wish-------feel free.     I have heard
rumours that there are two kosher afghani restaurants somewhere in the state of New York-----should you be interested.    On a very personal level----the holiday on which I was born is  "purim"------it has an Afghani connection-----
the first wife of the JOOOS 2nd FAVE KING----Ahasueros
was probably the son of Cyrus----the all time fave--king of Persia.    The first wife of Ahasueros was AFGHANI----
one named VASHTI------all very important in history-----
I assume they all spoke farsi back then.   I was named for one of the chicks in that story..    It is actually a Persian name----
OF COURSE I AM INTERESTED------sorta.    As far as I know
Israel has nothing to do with Afghanistan------Pakistan does. 
Afghanistan harbors the friendly Taliban


----------



## Meathead (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Trust me, there are "stans" all over the fucking place there: Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan and Tajikistan.

Don't presume to lecture me on something I am obviously more familiar with than you.

I will yield to you on rape seeing that you're from India. Agreed?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You are a Christian Nazzi. Your specialty lies in spreading hate not discussing geopolitics. Look at the map and learn few things. If war with Iran starts which is likely if Hillary wins then it will be more helpful for US to have a base in Afghanistan than in the countries you have mentioned.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


The USA should completely withdraw from A-stan and never go back in there.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> You are a Christian Nazzi. Your specialty lies in spreading hate not discussing geopolitics. Look at the map and learn few things. If war with Iran starts which is likely if Hillary wins then it will be more helpful for US to have a base in Afghanistan than in the countries you have mentioned.


The IDF will most likely be the US surrogate if there needs to be war with Iran.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



You bet I can.   If I were Queen I'd have a closed door policy until America was on it's feet and able to take care of itself. US steel, US cars, US energy.  Then I'd open the doors again.

Soros said the biggest obstacle  to a New World Order is the United States.   We need to make sure it is.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Hehehe.  In 1939, the biggest obstacle to the New World Order was Germany.  America and Britain, twiddle dum and twiddle Dee, were very proud to bust Germany for that with ww2.  So now, how does it feel to be put in Germany's shoes?  And can Americans even think as far as trying to ask the question of whose new world order is this New World Order?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 14, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > You are a Christian Nazzi. Your specialty lies in spreading hate not discussing geopolitics. Look at the map and learn few things. If war with Iran starts which is likely if Hillary wins then it will be more helpful for US to have a base in Afghanistan than in the countries you have mentioned.
> ...



Israelis are not liked very well by most Muslim countries. So if Israel is brought into the coalition, it will break the coalition. This will not be an acceptable outcome for the US.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



oh gee  VIK------you seem not to understand much about muslims------same was true of  Gandhiji.      Muslims can 
EASILY form alliances with JOOOOS ------they can even do so
with  HINDOOOOS


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



In 1939 you were the biggest obstacle to life and liberty.  Germany needed it's ass kicked.  Your leader was a murdering mad man.
You'll be happy to know that Germany is no longer an obstacle, but a vibrant UN  member:  How is that UN Muslim invasion working for you?    Now, be good, and move out of your house.  A Muslim wants it.  Got Muslims jobs, or will they need yours....
We don't have to ask who they are  They* tell us *who they are.  Merkel's friend, George Soros and Co. 

You are what we don't want  here.  A shining example of what not to do.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



How can this be?  I thought Trump is also advertised as a mad man.  Germany is still the only country that can defend you from the Muslim goons of the newly globalized new world order.  If you learn German, then you are rewarded greatly, and to your salvation, that you don't have to learn the Arabic tongue of Merkel's new boyfriend.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 3, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Are you German? (I am just curious)


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 3, 2016)

*US Speeds Afghanistan’s Pivot to India*

In Foreign Policy Magazine last November, I highlighted that Ashraf Ghani’s administration was attempting to pull out Hamid Karzai’s playbook on India, utilizing relations with India to push Pakistan into action against the Taliban and future peace negotiations. In both cases, Afghanistan gained halfhearted attempts by Pakistan to bring the Taliban to negotiations.

In November last year, Afghanistan received four Mi-25 gunships from India; the military package sent a signal to Pakistan. Feeling pressure from the international community, Pakistan agreed to participate in the first meeting of the Quadrilateral Coordination Group (QCG) of Afghanistan, China, Pakistan, and the United States on Afghan peace and reconciliation, which took place in January.

After several meetings of the QGC and no results it appeared Pakistan was not serious about bringing the resurgent Taliban to the table. The April 2016 bombing of an elite Afghan intelligence unit in Kabul, which killed 28 and wounded over 300, sent a signal that Pakistan was not concerned with peace — shattering hopes of any reconciliation in the region.

...

US Speeds Afghanistan’s Pivot to India


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 3, 2016)

sheeeesh------India is handing weapons of war to Pakistan-=
      <<<<<<<<<<<MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoshanNair (Sep 6, 2016)

We need another Misr Diwan Chand or Dewan Mokham Chand from the Indian side to tame these Afghan dogs.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2016)

RoshanNair said:


> We need another Misr Diwan Chand or Dewan Mokham Chand from the Indian side to tame these Afghan dogs.



HUH???   the neuromuscular quack?     (I googled)


----------



## RoshanNair (Sep 6, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > We need another Misr Diwan Chand or Dewan Mokham Chand from the Indian side to tame these Afghan dogs.
> ...



Two Hindu military commanders who subjugated the Afghans in the 19th century.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2016)

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



oh-----history-----the sordid history of the  MOGHUL EMPIRE.  
they probably had SIKH HELP


----------



## Desperado (Sep 6, 2016)

Just another General that does not want to see his little bit of power go away!  He just wants more power so of course he asks for more troops


----------



## RoshanNair (Sep 6, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No, not the Mughal empire....the Afghan Duranni empire. The Mughal empire was conquered by the Marathas a century prior.

By Sikh help, they had a large contingent fighting for then like loyal dogs...yea. Lol.  But ultimately... credit is attributed to the rulers/commanders.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 6, 2016)

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



"credit"???      ROFLMAO @   "credit"------the thugs claim
   "credit"


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 8, 2016)

RoshanNair said:


> We need another Misr Diwan Chand or Dewan Mokham Chand from the Indian side to tame these Afghan dogs.



Do not call Afghans dogs. If you continue, I will report you to mods.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 8, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Who are you calling thugs -- Jews?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



they told you   "DA MOOOOSAD DONE IT"?


----------

